
Harvesting Whois Data for OSINT - wolframio
https://webbreacher.com/2016/08/09/harvesting-whois-data-for-osint/
======
jlg23
Wow. I just wasted 10 minutes of my life...

TL;DR: whois data may or may not leak information.

PS: My first OSINT-binder is from 1986 and that article did not provide
anything, anything at all, that goes beyond what that folder contains.

